# Marines V's 2 Iraqi Snipers



## Crusader74 (Oct 11, 2007)

[ame]http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=ed5_1192076071[/ame]


----------



## Ravage (Oct 11, 2007)

I've watchd this vid. Amasing what the Marines did there.


----------

